# Tropical Storm Isaac and us!



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

So I had to work for the past four nights and was not really able to prepare for this potential hurricane as I should have. Thankfully I will be staying with my parents with my family. I am just about 30 miles north from New Orleans. I was able to put my goats in their barn and the rabbits are in there also. I will lock my chickens up in the coop in the morning. We should have some rain by the morning also. Well guys just keep your fingers crossed and say a prayer for us that this will not be too bad. I have never had this many animals to prepare for before. Looks like I need a barn!!!! A big one!! I will hopefully not be without lights for too long. We always lose electricity during these storms. I have lived here my whole life so this weather is nothing new. Its just different when I have so many depending on me. Ill try to stay in touch.


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

Keep safe! Crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I prayed for you. ray:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I hope and pray this storm isn't as bad as Katrina, and that everyone in it's path stays safe. I hope with what happened in New Orleans, they are better prepared, and any low laying areas, that were so devastated before, those people are smart and take the necessary safety procautions - if they need to get out, then they need to GET OUT.

Nursehelg, I hope you all stay safe! You'll definitely be in my prayers!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

ray: :grouphug:


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Checking in this morning. Just some wind at this time. Being a nurse, I have to be here to report to work. They issued our hurricane protocol already. So it is a mandatory that I be there. That's the life of a nurse and her family. Its kind of like the postal service. Rain or shine or hurricane we are there to take care of the sick. I checked on the goats this morning. They are very quiet in the barn. I think that they know something is up.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hope everyone stays safe.
:grouphug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent.... :hug: ray:


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Ok so we were out electricity for two days. We did have a generator. The goats are doing ok. They really don't like being locked up in the stall, but they are safer there. The only concern right now is flooding. I had water up to my calf in their lot yesterday. There is a dam in Mississippi that was going to potentially break and would cause devastaing flooding. but that has not happened so far. They did let some water out though to relieve the dam, and the water was up to the bridges down here. So now today they have restored power and my husband moved out kids back to our house. I had to stay with my parents. Its clean up time now. This part I really hate, but we did not do so bad as others. My BFF has a tree in her house, and flooding all around her. She can't get out right now. Keep everyone in your prayer please.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm so glad to hear you made it through without anything major impacting your home/family/friends. I'm sure this must be a huge relief. Praying that the dam holds, and that this can be put behind everyone!

We were supposed to drive up to IN today, but we'll see what happens. It's a 3 1/2 hour drive, and looks like Isaac would probably arrive about the same time as us 
Funny that, the 4th of July celebration was cancelled up there because of extreme drought. They moved everything to today - best fireworks in the state, etc. and now the potential for heavy flooding/flash flood type rains.
I won't wish the rain away though, they need it desperately, my dad said his place has never been this dry before.
We managed to get just enough rain to get us out of the drought, but now everything is getting too dry again, grass is turning brown, trees have a yellow look, and I think one of the trees has died, it's leaves are brown 

Praying everyone that needs the rain, gets it. Such a crazy year for weather.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Hey Hoosier Shadow are you going to Martinsville's Firework show?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank goodness you are safe and I pray those around you stay safe as well :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

caprine crazy said:


> Hey Hoosier Shadow are you going to Martinsville's Firework show?


We were going to come up and go, but I was told they were cancelled 

I am so upset that we didn't come up and visit with my family this weekend, my husband got a bit scared off by the weather as they kept saying heavy rains/rain all weekend, etc. I admit so was I, as I don't like being on I-65 if it's raining hard - people seriously can not drive on that stretch of interstate!

So, here it is, It's 6am Sunday and we haven't had a single drop of rain!  
I'm sure what's left of Isaac will pull in moisture as the sun warms the day, but still I am so upset at the fact all these weather people were saying it would be a wet weekend, it will pretty much ruin your labor day weekend plans, etc. etc. and NOTHING. Yesterday here was absolutely perfect day.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

HoosierShadow said:


> caprine crazy said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Hoosier Shadow are you going to Martinsville's Firework show?
> ...


I know...I was so sad it was cancelled for the 2nd time already.  I don't like driving period when it's raining hard. It's scary... I can't believe you guys haven't gotten any rain! It's pouring here right now. It was really humid yesterday. Meteorology is the only profession where you can be totally inaccurate and still make lots of money. I swear some weather men have no clue what their doing sometimes! Sorry you didn't get to see your family.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Yeah a real shame they had to cancel for the 2nd time  I love that park, I remember going there all the time when I was young, the playground used to be where the swimming pool is now at. Climbing that hill was always a blast, I remember being about 7 years old and trying to climb the steps LOL!!! We'd get about half way up the hill and then roll down the hill, good times 

My husband has a vacation he's planning to take this month, so we'll plan on making the trip later this month and getting together with family 

We finally started getting very light showers around 1pm, and then about 4pm a light, steady rain, but the heavier rain is almost here. FINALLY. It's coming up from the south and if it doesn't die out it'll give us a good rain for the next few hours, fingers crossed!


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the prayers. We are very lucky this time around. The only bad thing is I wasn't really able to milk my goats so I think the may have dried up some. The babies were kept with them but their bags just look small. I seperated them tonight to see how they look in the morning. Keeping my fingers crossed. I don't have internet connection yet so I have to use the internet at work. Ill let you guys know what happens.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: ray:


----------

